# What are Mozart's Hardest Piano Works?



## Wolfgangus the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

What are Mozart's Hardest Piano Works? Not just piano solos, but really anything that includes the keyboard. It could be a piano quartet, a piano concerto, a piano quintet, and etc.

Liszt once said that Mozart pushed virtuosity to its utmost limits. I really don't get it. Can someone care to explain?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mozart himself described his concertos 15 and 16 as pieces to "make the player sweat". I couldn't be dogmatic on the subject but I suspect one would be hard pushed to find more difficult piano writing elsewhere in his output.

My guess in respect of what Liszt meant would be that when you play Mozart there's nowhere to hide. In one of Liszt's own tremendously difficult pieces, or other music of that kind, the occasional wrong note is no biggie (and in fact can arguably be truer to the spirit of the music than a 100% accurate but bloodless performance). With Mozart, by contrast, just one note out of place can spoil the whole effect.


----------

